# Fisher,Marten,Bobcat



## Wolfer37 (Sep 19, 2011)

Headed up to Newberry for the week for work but thought I'd bring my traps and try my luck for a fisher,marten or bobcat. Since I have no experience with any of these as we do not have any in our area I am really looking for any advice that anyone is willing to share. I was curious to know if anyone has any opinion on a starting point once I get there. I would appreciate any suggestions that you guys have.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

For fisher and marten literally find the deepest darkest part of the forest, away from any roads and structures, and put a coni in a cubby attached to the side of a tree, then bait. Marten especially stay away from developed areas, a single house can ruin their territory. Near Newberry that should not be an issue. For cats set like you would for fox, but dangle an attractor above from an overhanging branch. Dab some attractor on whatever you hang and let it swing in the breeze, in north carolina I used a dove wing but since we have no dove season here that would be bad! Maybe try using a crow wing, especially if there is still snow. I caught over a dozen cats in 3 years with this method. Since I have been out of state for a while I cannot remember the regs about raised coni's so you should look into that before setting.


----------



## Wolfer37 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I will certainly take these things into consideration when I look for set locations. What's your suggestion on the distance between sets for these critters? I'm a little intimidated by the "big woods" since I'm used to fence rows and small wood lots.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Think beechnuts and acorns for fisher and marten not all just swamps I have taken many in wide open hardwoods, if you have creek bottoms those are major draws to them as well. Fisher and marten love nuts and are not just meet eaters. If you have ridges those are great areas to set as well, use a skunk based lure for a call lure and beaver meat if you have it is best, they are not trap shy at all. Good luck. OT


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Like OT said they are not trap shy, you can use a running pole set, and leave the trap exposed. I have always seen them taken on ridges too, I don't remember seeing one taken from a bottom. We had an amazing crop of acorns up here this year, at least in the hardwood stands between brimley and paradise. Most guys I know don't set a ton for them, they find a few good areas and put out half a dozen sets if that, as far as specific distance between sets Im not sure, maybe OT can help with that one. If you are uneasy about the big woods you need to study maps of the area you will be in and either A. have a GPS and know how to use it, or B. have maps and a compass of your area and know how to land nav.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Fisher and marten are long range travelers fisher more so than marten I have taken many in creek bottoms that are in big valleys or gulleys, your best bet for them is to do your homework ahead of time if you know where they travel you can set a couple sets and take them both, unfortunately with todays regs you can only take one or the other and that is why I won't do it anymore. Anyway beech or acorns that are near thicker cover or creek bottoms with ridges are great areas, but I have also taken them on flat ground with not much structure. Easy to catch if you know where they travel if not it is a shot in the dark, snow always helps but unfortunately it is probably gone now.

As far as distance between sets in the past when we could take both I would make two sets in a location a few hundred yds apart and usually two different areas. No point in gang setting a spot they are not like canines. Less sets the better if you know where they are and less likely to over limit and turn them in. 

I miss trapping them but not worth the 2.5 hr trip for one animal anymore. Good luck. I always had my sets over 4 feet up on leaners baited with beaver and Gusto or GHII for lure. OT


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I definitely agree on making less sets. Way too many people set way too many traps for them. We set two traps each, that's it. If you set 20 traps, you'll go through a few days of nothing and then the next day you'll have quite a few traps full....waste of a resource and I hate hearing about it.

I always make my sets on the ground with cubbie boxes and conis. I put a beaver quarter in the box, a dab of beaver castor on the meat and skunk smear 7' up on a tree trunk.

We've caught them in impenetrable pine thickets, open hardwoods, big old hemlock stands, beaver pond edges, creek beds, cedar swamp edges, etc. If there's a lot of red squirrels around, the better the area for marten. Fisher spots seemed better near water/beaver ponds....though a hardwoods spot was great for us too. Old deer bait pile areas are good too.


----------



## Wolfer37 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a ton of great information guys. I'm looking forward to exploring some new ground. I will be sure to let you guys know if I have any luck. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wolfer37 (Sep 19, 2011)

One more question, for bobcat if using a visual attractor how close would this be to the set. I have read cd's or Christmas garland or other things of similarity. I have lots of questions - headed North on Friday...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Wolfer37 said:


> One more question, for bobcat if using a visual attractor how close would this be to the set. I have read cd's or Christmas garland or other things of similarity. I have lots of questions - headed North on Friday...


Very close...very close


----------

